# Cannondale's rigid SS offering--the SL 29'er 3R



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

TRAIL SL 29'ER 3R

seems that reviews and conversation about this ride are sparse, so far.

the best i've found so far:

robonza: Cannondale Trail SL 29 3 Single Speed

anyone else here got any comments on it from riding? i hear it's worth upgrading as needed, but just want/need a light(er), quality rigid ss. love my two GT Peace 9rs, but, it's time for a third ss that's lighter. not worried about comfort. worried about expense...!

i see the details of the frame supposedly address the all-aluminum factor. another small concern is the longer wheelbase, slacker headtube.

i guess this is the sophmore year so the jury is still out...


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

I have one and I like it. I haven't had any issues with it but I've only had it a month or so. The parts are cheap but I think the frameset is worth upgrading. My XL weighed 26lbs stock IIRC and it would be easy to drop weight with upgrades.

The brakes completely suck and should be upgraded ASAP. The levers are fine but the calipers are worthless. That's the only big problem. Also, it uses Cannondale's 1.5" SI headtube so finding aftermarket stems is not easy.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks zandr--i know those who DO have one haven't had it long enough to give much detail, but so far seems all LIKE it...that's good. a teammate just got a 2011 on clearance and loves his. looks like there's no SMALL...i guess the MEDIUM is the 'small' (23 pounds i hear).


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

For the price I think it's the best value going for a rigid SS 29er. I'm not particularly sensitive to angles so I can't tell you if the head angle affects handling in a certain way or whatever. The bike is certainly more capable than I am as a rider. I can tell you that I successfully cleared a very tight hairpin turn on this bike yesterday that I have never been able to clear before. Whether that's the bike or me, I don't know, but the wheelbase doesn't seem to be a hindrance.

I have seen others mention that the fit of the bike is a bit awkward because it is tall but short length-wise. That actually works out well for me because I have a super long inseam relative to my height, but it is something to note if you're more normally-proportioned.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Cannondale Trail SL 29er 3 29er Hardtail Reviews

Another one: http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/cannondale-trail-3r-750991.html


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

wjphillips said:


> Cannondale Trail SL 29er 3 29er Hardtail Reviews
> 
> Another one: http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/cannondale-trail-3r-750991.html


thanks for finding what didn't show up for me in my searches. i bumped that earlier thread to hopefully get a report on that EBB issue some have had...yeah, i would prefer sliders in the back, but...handling sounds good on all counts. rep points to you both:thumbsup:


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

I've had mine since early December (its the 2011 - the white one). So far, so good. It feels really light (particularly in comparison to my Redline 'Cog), it seems nimble, and as zandr said, its more capable as a bike than I am of a rider. Overall, I've found it to be a fun bike to ride.

I'm sure there are better, lighter, quicker frames out there but for the pricepoint this seems to be a really good value and I wouldn't be hesitant to upgrade it -- in fact, I'm thinking of adding a Lefty and an upgraded wheelset... I've heard others who have put a Niner carbon fork on it which should eliminate some of the harshness of the rigid aluminum fork (however, I have not found the aluminum fork to be particularly harsh but my wife accuses me of not being very observant so...)


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I work in a Cannondale shop, and (sorry ahead of time, Zandr!) we've collectively agreed that the bike is prettymuch a turd. The wheels are weak, the brakes are wal-mart quality, the fork is aluminum, and the 1.5" headtube makes upgrading the front end less easy. 
You'd get a better ride from a similarly priced steel frame.


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

Andrea, we will have an internet fight. En garde!

I don't disagree with your assessment, but weak wheels and brakes are to be expected on a bike in this price range. The aluminum fork doesn't seem like an issue to me, but maybe (probably) I'm dumb. The 1.5" headtube is annoying - thankfully the stock stem seems okay for me, but Cannondale is essentially the only source for replacements unless you venture into DH/FR territory.

I think it's a great value for the price, but obviously one needs to have realistic expectations when buying a sub-$1k bike. I wanted a cheap, non-steel SS to ride in the winter and subject to abuse, and this one ticks all those boxes for me. I would never suggest this bike for someone with a bigger budget looking for a great SS. IMHO this is a most definitely "a good SS for the price."


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, it is so on, Andrea.  

I agree with zandr -- the component level leaves something to be desired (I've changed out the brakes, seatpost, and crankset already) but the frame is solid and provides a decent foundation for upgrades. I would also agree that the frame isn't for someone who wants the "top of the line" bike but the Trail SSer is a hard to beat value for a (relatively) light aluminum SSer. 

I do agree with Andrea in that I find a steel frame perfect for SSing but it sounds like OP knows already knows about the wonderful virtues of steel given his experience with his Peace 9rs and is looking for an aluminum ride.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah, if i could afford Ti or had faith in scandium (i was offered a great deal on Niner's magic alloy frame...), i would shoot for either. or both.

heck, like the Trail, the Peace had some low-end component issues that were easy to address as they failed (rear brake awful, forever out-of-whack WTB rims...). but i raced them hard and got good results. and became a little stronger. i'm no richer though, so this might be a nice, inexpensive (relative, i know) arrow in the quiver. 

i assume cannondale offers plenty of other stems, etc.

and btw, what cannondale forks would fit this? any of the old headshok ones? in case i wanted some nano-squish? just curious.

i wish they made a Lefty rigid...


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

UBUgoat said:


> i wish they made a Lefty rigid...


check this out:

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/new-rigid-lefty-spain-728873.html


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

ah, if it was affordable...! cool, nonetheless


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't understand the whole buy the complete bike planning to upgrade EVERYTHING eventually mentality. Find something used that is decent.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

sandyeggo said:


> check this out:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/new-rigid-lefty-spain-728873.html


This fork is a turd. The weight to cost ratio is rediculous. You're better off with a Niner carbon fork or really, any other carbon fork besides this one.


----------



## buSSalo (Dec 7, 2011)

I went with the Trail bc I wasn't sure if I was going to like SS...long story short, I liked it, and decided that the frame was a strong platform to build up. Besides the wife doesn't notice small changes, she would notice more bikes!:devil:
I upgraded to the Niner carbon fork which also took care of the stem size issue. I really like how the carbon fork performs over the Fatty.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

nice to know the niner fork works if i want it...

yeah, i don't understand folks who buy and upgrade immediately, BUT if the frame is something they like AND they have the money, more power to them.

i don't have the bucks, but i can live with slight upgrades as i go.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Check craigslist or pawn shops. I found a nearly new 2004 GF tassajara for $110. I immediately converted it. I have maybe $300 invested (total) and I bet you it is way better quality than that C'dale.

I found another (1996) GF tassajara a few months ago (older steel frame). I tried to sell it but so far no one wants it... :^(


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

you guys call that affordable?


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

nuck_chorris said:


> you guys call that affordable?


I didn't...

It was on my short list but I thought it was questionably spec'd for the money. I ended up going with a Motobecane outcast 29er for about half. I have been replacing parts on it, but all the same things I would have replaced on the Cannondale.

Still think its a nice looking bike though.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Ha. Wow, I didn't even notice the price tag on that guy. You're better off lurking in the classifieds until something you like pops up in your price range. That's where and how I got both my mountain bikes. At stupid ****ing cheap too.


----------



## JRR (Mar 23, 2009)

The ebb on that bike works very bad.It doesnt move or slip like the Niner but once the o ring pops out you need a hammer and a long punch to adjust your chain.Bad design,plan on getting a bushnells in with that cost


----------



## tdhood (Apr 1, 2005)

I've got the 2011 version of the SL3, with ~ 1100 miles on the bike so far. I've since converted the bike to 1x10, but rode it SS all last summer.

I'll offer the following observation:

The EBB is utter & complete shite.

Be prepared to throw it away & replace it with a Bushnell or Carver. The problems are twofold: when the o-ring falls out, you'll need that hammer & punch to loosen the EBB. Notice I said "when", not "if." This o-ring WILL fall out & you're gonna curse it. Show me one of these that's been loosened twice with the o-ring still in place and I'll eat it. Whole. And carp you out a baby unicorn.

Second, the EBB body contacts the BB shell at only two points - there's not enough grip to prevent creaking or slipping. Make no mistake: even if you never loosen it: this EBB will creak, slip and pop. The Bushnells & Carvers articulate differently - with the whole EBB body expanding to contact the BB shell all around the circumference. Since replacing my EBB with a Bushnell, it hasn't slipped, creaked or popped. Period.

Yes, the brakes are bad & the wheels are heavy. The fork is stiff & the goofy head tube size makes replacing it a PITA. Remember, this is a sub-$100 bike we're talking about. You're gonna get cheap components in this category. Cannondale is gonna do goofy shite with their forks because they must. That's their thing - they can't help it (Lefty? HeadShok? Bueller?). Further, if you wanted a plush ride, why are you even considering a rigid? If you want a smoother ride, get on the sofa, princess.

However cheap, the component mix is serviceable & generally get the job done (once you get past the EBB). I've never taco'ed a wheel or got into a situation where I couldn't stop. It's quiet, climbs well & handles the twisties like it's on rails. It's a generally good bike that is stopped just short of being great by a single poorly designed part.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

i have been able to get most of my rides via ebay etc...but this time around, i wanted to give my team shop some business...can't afford what everyone else is getting (carbon lefty scalpels, rock lobster ss, etc....!). but this is in my budget...will be lighter as expected...and upgradeable when needed. i'll work with that funky EBB...the one on my older GT Peace 9r is holding up well after alot of technical rocky punchy rides and it's first endurance race this past weekend. overall, seems like most who have it are pretty happy. sounds like it handles well and more fun than a sofa. 

so how is the replacement EBB doing for those who've already put it through rehab?


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

ubu...i appreacite the sentiments. that's exactly where i'm at wit this bike.after hours of research & not a lot of seat time, I purchased this bike in January. it's my first bike in 20+ years. 

since buying it, i've been on it 2-3 times a week & eager to get on the trails for my next ride. i'm even trying to find a way, if feesible, to get it on the road once a week with a swap of few drivetrain parts & if i can figure out how to adjust the ebb. i'm open to swapping that part out too. for less than $700 i think i got a good deal, it's new, i didn't have to get it mail order, i have lbs support, i enjoy riding it...what more can you ask?


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

I test road the Cannondale and I have a '09 Peace as my main steed.

Short story: Stick with the Peace. It may weigh a bit more but it's a much better bike IMO. You've already got two so you know how good of a bike it is. Other's have said that the comps of the Cannondale are terrible and they are right. You've probably already upgraded parts of your Peaces- but even if you haven't, you'll still get a lot of life out of them and you won't with the Cannondale.

IMO again- if you really want to get a new SS just save your cash and get a Steel Surly or some thing custom from one of the many talented SS builders. I'd guess that you _still _might not like new bike as much as you like your Peace, but at least you are moving to what most people consider a better bike. If you get the Cannondale you are moving in the wrong direction. The GT was a really great bike that kind of got missed by most of the community.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

capcityrdrz said:


> ubu...i appreacite the sentiments. that's exactly where i'm at wit this bike.after hours of research & not a lot of seat time, I purchased this bike in January. it's my first bike in 20+ years.
> 
> since buying it, i've been on it 2-3 times a week & eager to get on the trails for my next ride. i'm even trying to find a way, if feesible, to get it on the road once a week with a swap of few drivetrain parts & if i can figure out how to adjust the ebb. i'm open to swapping that part out too. for less than $700 i think i got a good deal, it's new, i didn't have to get it mail order, i have lbs support, i enjoy riding it...what more can you ask?


yeah man....not sure of the exact price, but team discount will get it to me for around $680...:thumbsup:

a teammate who got it only complained about an easy fix...the 'wide' handlebars...which i tend to prefer.

so what kind of terrain are you hitting on it? do you like the 33x20 setup? i can't imagine it's any sort of shock after my year of shifting to the non-shifting UNIverse...i already know 32x17/18/20/21 pretty good.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

michaelscott said:


> I test road the Cannondale and I have a '09 Peace as my main steed.
> 
> Short story: Stick with the Peace. It may weigh a bit more but it's a much better bike IMO. You've already got two so you know how good of a bike it is. Other's have said that the comps of the Cannondale are terrible and they are right. You've probably already upgraded parts of your Peaces- but even if you haven't, you'll still get a lot of life out of them and you won't with the Cannondale.
> 
> IMO again- if you really want to get a new SS just save your cash and get a Steel Surly or some thing custom from one of the many talented SS builders. I'd guess that you _still _might not like new bike as much as you like your Peace, but at least you are moving to what most people consider a better bike. If you get the Cannondale you are moving in the wrong direction. The GT was a really great bike that kind of got missed by most of the community.


michael, appreciate the perspective totally. yeah, i really would love to have gotten another GT...or Giant....sad to say (sorta) this is an expensive 'throw away' bike...not because i think it will suck...but that i am getting it to support the shop, i can (barely) afford to nab it (good deal, at least, i think) and...it will be ridden as a race bike...i needed lightness. and i really can't afford niner carbon (nor do i trust their frames after what i've heard and seen in person!)...i've already had great success racing my GTs...really really a shame they stopped producing these. a titanium or carbon version of them would really sell, i think, to those who could afford it. great frame design. love the fact i have the medium and small for different duties.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

UBUgoat said:


> michael, appreciate the perspective totally. yeah, i really would love to have gotten another GT...or Giant....sad to say (sorta) this is an expensive 'throw away' bike...not because i think it will suck...but that i am getting it to support the shop, i can (barely) afford to nab it (good deal, at least, i think) and...it will be ridden as a race bike...i needed lightness. and i really can't afford niner carbon (nor do i trust their frames after what i've heard and seen in person!)...i've already had great success racing my GTs...really really a shame they stopped producing these. a titanium or carbon version of them would really sell, i think, to those who could afford it. great frame design. love the fact i have the medium and small for different duties.


It sounds like you've already made your decision. But I'll point out some observations:

1) Supporting the shop- I'm in agreement with you that you've gotta help out your LBS, but don't make a poor financial decision just so you can pat yourself on the back and say you are "helping them out" obviously money isn't in abundance for you or you wouldn't be caring about "getting a deal" and you'd be looking at a nicer bike. I mean- what kind of "deal" are they giving you on the bike? I got my Peace for $500 and someone would have to pay me money to ride the Cannondale instead of my Peace- it is that much better. You have two awesome bikes. Just because someone is offering you a deal doesn't mean it is the right decision for you, especially if money is tight.

2) weight for racing- I don't really race so I'm not sure how much weight is a huge factor. Sure, I occasionally ride lighter bikes that feel nice to heft around but it comes back down to price versus pound. Are you at your optimal weight? Are you a completely shredded racing machine that is under 10% body weight? Is every inch of your body shaved to remove hair and excess weight? Are you picking the bread off of your sandwhich and skipping beer so that you can squeeze an extra hundreth second out of your time? I'd guess not- so I'd have trouble buying "I really need less weight to race." Cause there is a whole bunch of stuff you can do *for free* that can reduce your weight for racing. Heck, skipping meals and beer will actually save you money.

All this is my opinion- Obviously if you just want to buy a new bike because you want to buy a new bike and your LBS has implused you because of the deal on this Cannondale- then go for it. But don't fool yourself into thinking you are doing them a favor or you need it for racing. Just say you want to buy it because you want to buy it and be done with it.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

michael...i gotcha...and appreciate the details! really. :thumbsup:

nah, i'm almost 49 years old and weigh about 143...139 at the peak of cyclocross season! but not a real weight weenie, but then, i am not a complete racing machine...i need an edge...i raced my GT mid-season last year and did well on it (enough to get a couple of 2nd places and a 3rd place overall for my age category), but the 5 pound difference really will make a difference (it did when i got a 19 pound Bianchi for cyclocross and relegated the 25 pound Giant steel dinosaur to the training stable). 

i actually planned on sticking with the GT if i could afford lighter rims...i know rotational weight is a better way to go with regards to shaving or lopping off weight...but to get something 'real' would cost more than this cannondale. and yeah, i just 'want' it...and glad to help out what is not quite my 'LBS' (mine is two blocks away), but the team shop. etc etc. 

on that note, i probably WOULD race better if i didn't enjoy the offerings of the team's brewery sponsor  

bottom line is...this seemed like the best i could get for my budget, needs, altruistic impulses....the big question now is do i enter the xc race season (the MASS) as a 40-49 Sport....or just mingle my ancient self in with the SSers...at least i'll have 3 possible bikes to race for most conditions. the rigid GTs will probably be employed for the rougher, rock garden races.


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

my exp...

After a day or two of getting the bike, I noticed some skipping or something in the crank motion. I took it in & the LBS sorted it out. However, among other things they switched out the stock 33t crank w/a 34t raceface piece, so now it's 34/20t. I road a gear mtn bike very sparingly last few years, so this is new to me.

In fact, all the talk about how this bike is marginal at best doesn't really weigh on me. I absolutely love it & cant' wait to ride it. I've been riding medium/not technical trails mainly because I'm getting my young son into the sport. I've had a chance to ride some tough terrain recently & didn't walk too much.

In terms of other bikes in the price range, I looked at bikesdirect & Surly Karate Monkey, but I really like the geometry of the bike. So far the fit & ride has been great. My main criticism is what most people have said, the brakes. As for the EBB, it hasn't been an issue yet. 

I enjoy riding it so much so I'm looking to figure out in swapping out parts to get it ready for road rides. Not sure what's involved in that, but I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

i say just get some WTB Pathways (38x700) tires....had them on my 'cross bike for rough roadin' on asphalt, potholes, tarmac, cinders, cobbles/pave.....pretty fat for '38' and not too expensive. 

anyways, i'm locked in and paying for this saturday, so that's a done deal. and i overthink everything so i have gone far enough to be assured i want to do this...still odd there is no 'small' version of this, but pretty confident the medium will be fine.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

ok....i'm back from a few rides on this beast...and my first sport class race, too. 

first of all, it's killer out of the box. dial it in as you wish (so far, i've put on a lighter seat, Giant Contact ergon bar ends, took off the stock grips and replaced with bar tape...yeah, i prefer that feel), but i have to admit, things started off on the wrong foot 10 miles out! i broke the chain...luckily, a teammate's house was nearby, so we changed that out.

even had some issues getting used to the geometry compared to my GTs...and those Kenda SB8s definitely showed where they don't excel. but they ARE fast...so.......

big first warmup race of the season yesterday...patapsco state park near baltimore...about 16 miles of pretty nice fast flowing singletrack with plenty of technical moments, esp. creek crossings that immediately meet up with huge rock garden ascents...and, of course, the signature initial climb that's about as hard to climb (at all...very steep, long, technical at spots....esp. when you have nearly 80 geared guys in front that beat you to the doubletrack holeshot...and is just as difficult to descend at high speed....remember, this is a rigid)...

ok, i was amazed at how fast this thing goes under 'race conditions'...kept the small block 8 in the rear...slapped an Exiwolf in the front...a little more volume...i actually kept more air in it than i usually do, 35-40 since i was after speed, not comfort...and it handled the very dry, dusty trails well...i felt confident after awhile since i don't corner fast normally. 

the 33x20 set up, too, worried me....too tough? nope. it really is a perfect gear for alot of applications. i find it is the perfect spin gear...and climbs were not possible only when a geared guy got in the way or--at the last few miles--my legs were feeling the pain. i was keeping up with a small group pretty good and finally got them: the technical climbs. 

oh and the all-aluminum aspect? i swear, i am amazed i am not beat up. the 'SAVE' chainstay technology is spot on and simply works. maybe i am getting better at being w/o suspension, but i actually feel more aches after riding the steel GTs on rocky terrain. also, i finally adjusted myself to the bike and found that sweet spot of nimbleness. wide-ass bars, esp. with the bar ends, but i avoided plenty of close calls. 

let it be said, i am more than happy i got this bike. no issues with the so-called 'crap' EBB....yet (i'll be watching this). i also scraped some rocks really hard and it seems the paint did an excellent job of protecting...slight scuffs...not what i expected to see once the race was over. 

sure, the results reflect MY weakness, not the bike. i'm 49 in 2 weeks...i raced open sport for the first time...i think a few other folks went ss, but i think i beat them except for one. no matter, younger geared folks flew and destroyed the field. i had a blast. got 51st place in a geared melee. there were 25 or so others behind me. i credit the bike with helping me do my best. looking forward to making this a little lighter and meaner. amazing bike for sure. esp. if you're a fan of going rigid. the FATTY fork rocks hooked up to that fat head tube:thumbsup:


----------



## SS29erRider (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a 2011 and I've had it for a few months and ~ 300 miles on it so far, so take that into account. This bike, while yes it does have some cheap components is extremely nice for the price range. I've been on this bike riding with guys on $4K flash carbons and I'm keeping up just fine and in some cases blowing by on climbs!  No I'm not superman (I wish!) ...but its not always about the bike you're on - yep I said it! That said, the brakes do suck! I will be upgrading to BB7's which I absolutely love. As far as the fork ...as previously mentioned, its rigid its not supposed to be plush. If you want plush, put a squishy on the front. I do agree the EBB needs to be replaced at some point. No need to throw it out immediately though IMHO. I will recommend adding Ergons with shorty bar ends, which is pretty much a given for any SS. The addition of these make this bike climb like Godzilla! The wheelset is cheap and heavy, but unless you're dropping some serious coin, you're not getting a great wheelset anyway. I plan to upgrade to Stan's Arch EX. Will shed some decent weight. I've also added Maxxis Crossmarks which roll fast on hardpack and grip nicely climbing in muck and rocky tech trails. Bottom line ...great bike for the price with a few inexpensive upgrades/ additions needed!


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Fella's.

I just purchased the same bike the other day. Is anyone able to tell me how I can go about turning it into a fixie ? 

A 135mm fixie rear hub. A good strong wheel ?

My plan is to go fixie and do away with the rear brakes. I also want to turn this into a work commuter bike. So I'm basically going down a very different route to what most of you have commented about on this thread.

I also want to set up the front end with a dynamo light and hub in the front wheel. Going by the reviews, if I put enough miles into it I'm going to requite a Bushnell EBB and a brake upgrade would probably make life a little easier.

So can anyone help me out in making the right choices ? Im not an advanced bike builder. I have built 2-3 bikes, but only at a novice level. I don't fully understand getting the right chain line (yet). So I'm not sure exactly what is required in building up a rear fixie wheel to work with this bike. 

Any hints and tips much appreciated.

Cheers


----------

